# spindle arbor for a indexing wheel



## Bob Kelly III (Oct 12, 2019)

well it was yesterday and today technically....
I made up an arbor to go in the back of the Logan 922 to hold a saw blade   and make a indexing wheel that stays on the lathe ! (i.e  kind'a like Toublicane !)
but fancy a 4" old Flat pulley as the dial on it with several rows of different numbers of holes.... taking that flat pulley down below the rust was  hard work for the lathe
and so I switched to back gears and pulled the darn bull-pin out too far and now I have to take the entire spindle apart to get the pin back in ! AURGH !
but ...that's how it goes sometimes ! 1 steps forward 2 steps back ! LOL.....
Bob......


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 12, 2019)

Bob Kelly III said:


> but ...that's how it goes sometimes ! 1 steps forward 2 steps back ! LOL.....



I consider that an excellent night at work lately !


----------



## Bob Kelly III (Nov 1, 2019)

I didn't like the off center-ness of the all thread coming out of the spindle with this method....
so I decided to remake it ... I could have just bent the threaded rod a bit near the angle to make the rod exit the arbor straighter
but i didn't bother.... ( i needed a project anyway)
so I just made another....
I dug through my tool box and found a long piece of 5/8" threaded rod and a nut so I used that !
had to re drill the part that slides into the spindle and butts up to it.... and I found I didn't have a 5/8" drill bit... so I went with 3/4"
that was a bad move as it wound up being way to sloppy and the off centeredness was worse than the other arbor.... so I made a shim and
inserted it into the end of the end of the arbor to tighten it back up and got the wobble down to about 1/8"...that is close enough for me !
....everything I tried to do fought me ! it didn't matter what I did.... but I persevered and finally got it done
the chuck in the tailstock kept coming off, slipping in the JT taper ( i think that is what it is called)  and I had to put it in at least a dozen times
...i am thinking of freezing the morse #2 taper part and warming the chuck and putting them together that way....
anyone ever had any luck doing that ???
....
so it's done ...again.... but the vice grips clamp for the saw blade is off a bit now and i need to drill some holes and move it a bit....(about 1/4")
once I do that it will be ready to use !
....
and pulling the bull pin out too far has actually been cured by my modification of tapering the end with a single slant just deep enough to get under the spring and then I can push the pin back in with my thumb.....
....sense the modification I pulled the pin out too far on purpose once  and had no trouble getting it to go back in again !
and I've had the Logan in and out of back gears at least 75 times since then !  <GRIN> so that worked !


Bob.........


----------

